# Convert the coordinates from zone to other zone



## حسام يونس (8 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل 
ارجوا المساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا
سؤالي بخصوص كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات المترية المأخوزة بـ g p s من zone مثلا 37 الي 38
برجاء افادتي 
لانه يوجد معي ملف به احداثيات بـ zone 37 وملف اخر في نفس المنطقة بـ zone 38 
واريد الربط بينهما 
أملي في الله وفيكم كبير 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

كما هو معروف في الاحداثيات المترية بنظام UTM فأن الاحداثي الشرقي Easting Coordinate لكل حزمة zone يبدأ من نقطة أصل هذه الحزمة ويترج حتي نهايتها ، فاذا أنتقلنا للحزمة التالية فسيبدأ الترقيم من جديد. أي أن كل قيمة معينة من الاحداثي الشرقي تتكرر في عدة حزم. ولذلك لا يمكن ضم احداثيات مترية من حزمتين مختلفتين في ملف واحد ! والا فأنه من الممكن أن بعض النقط ستقع فوق بعضها !

الحل الوحيد في هذه الحالة هو تغيير نظام الاحداثيات الي النظام الجغرافي (خط الطول و دائرة العرض) وهذا ممكن بعدة برامج مجانية و أيضا متاح في كل أجهزة GPS حتي المحمولة منها Hand-Held Navigation GPS Receivers . وهنا يمكنك ضم جميع النقاط في ملف واحد.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## حسام يونس (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## abdolkadr (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## ChainDozer (10 فبراير 2009)

افتدنا يا حسام بسوالك و الدكتور جمعة لم يقصر
جزاكما الله خيرا

أبو احمد- اليمن


----------



## د احمد بكر (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله دكتور جمعة وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
وعندي سوال هو عندي احداثيات جغرافية علي مرجع utm wgs84
واريد تحويلها الي المرجع المصري etm ولكن من المعروف ان etm مقسم الي 3 احزمة
لذا لزم ان يكون لكل حزام برامتارات مختلفة عن الاحزمة الاخري واغلب برامج التحويل لا تحتوي علي هذة الاحزمة بل تحتوي علي نظام old egypt
لذا لزم ادخال البرامترات يدويا لاجراء التحويل من والي احد هذه الاحزمة
فالرجاء اعطائي هذة البرامترات الضرورية او احالتي الي احد المراجع علي شبكة الانترنت توضح لي نظام etm اكثر
وعندي سؤال اخر وهو ما هو المغزي من وجود المراجع الوطنية ما دام هناك مرجع عالمي استخدم لبناءة احدث وادق الاجهزة ؟ وهل المرجع الوطني ادق من المرجع العالمي في الدولة المستخدمة لهذا المرجع ؟
وسؤال اخير 
ما الفرق بين النظام etm و mtm?
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ حسام يونس انا شايف القامة الدكتور جمعة اوفى لك الشرح فى مشكلتك , وهذا هو مانفعله نحن ايضا او الغالبية .
لكن ما اريد ان اضيفه انا هو ........
يجب ان اعرف الغرض من ذلك , والمقصود هو هل تريد ان تسقط هذه النقاط على الطبيعة بواسطة جهاز معين انا هنا اقصد ( RTK ) , فى هذه الحالة الموضوع بسيطة وهو ان تنشى project خاص لكل نقاط ال zone المعين وفى هذه الحالة انشاء الله سوف تكون فى الامان لاننى انا دوما فى تعامل مع هذة الحالة .


----------



## حسام يونس (11 فبراير 2009)

جعفرالقراشى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ حسام يونس انا شايف القامة الدكتور جمعة اوفى لك الشرح فى مشكلتك , وهذا هو مانفعله نحن ايضا او الغالبية .
> لكن ما اريد ان اضيفه انا هو ........
> يجب ان اعرف الغرض من ذلك , والمقصود هو هل تريد ان تسقط هذه النقاط على الطبيعة بواسطة جهاز معين انا هنا اقصد ( rtk ) , فى هذه الحالة الموضوع بسيطة وهو ان تنشى project خاص لكل نقاط ال zone المعين وفى هذه الحالة انشاء الله سوف تكون فى الامان لاننى انا دوما فى تعامل مع هذة الحالة .



الاخ الكريم اعتقد اني رديت علي الدكتور جمعه 
ولكن انت لا اري انك اضفت شيء


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (11 فبراير 2009)

الاخ حسام مشكور 

انا كنت اظن ان لديك مشكلة فى فاسقاط النقاط على الطبيعة (stake out ) .

لان النقاط التى تكون موجودة على زونين عند وضعها على مشروع واحد وكانت الparameter 
التى اعد بها المشروع مترية الوحدات سوف تسبب مشكلة او بالادق لا تعطيك location الحقيقى .
لذلك يفضل اينشى لكل نقاط zone منفرد مشروع خاص بها .
وانا اسف اذا كانت اضافتى ليست ذات قيمة .


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم د. أحمد ورحمة الله و بركاته

قمت بالرد علي تساؤلك عن ETM في الرسالة:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=119384
فلا داعي لاعادة تعريف كلا من ETM و MTM والفرق بينهما. 

أما عن سؤالك عن الحاجة لمرجع وطني طالما يوجد مرجع عالمي: هنا توجد جزأيتين: 

الاولي تتعلق باختيار البسويد عالمي لانشاء الخرائط لدولة ما: عندما تبدأ كل دولة في انشاء نظام خرائط لها فأنها تختار أحدث البسويد في ذلك الوقت وتعتمد عليه ، فمثلا بدأت هيئة المساحة المصرية في انشاء شبكات المثلثات الوطنية في بداية القرن العشرين وكان أحدث البسويد عالمي في ذلك الوقت هو البسويد هلمرت 1906 ولذلك تم اعتماده لانشاء الخرائط المصرية. المشكلة أنه كلما تقدم العلم و زادت القياسات المساحية يتم تطوير البسويد اخر ربما يكون أدق من السابق ، وهكذت تعددت نماذج الالبسويد حتي أحدثهم وهو WGS84 . لكن هل يمكن تغيير الالبسويد لكل دولة و تغيير نظام خرائطها بالكامل لتتناسب مع أحدث و أدق البسويد؟ الاجابة: لا ... لان هذا سيتطلب دعم مالي ضخم جدا جدا وسيسبب الكثير من المشكل لدي الناس العاديين من مستخدمي الخرائط عندما يجدون الخرائط تتغير كل عدة سنوات! لذلك لم تقم أي دولة بتغيير الالبسويد الذي بدأت به خرائطها.

أما الجزأية الثانية فهي المرجع الوطني: فالمرجع ما هو الا اختيار البسويد معين ثم - وهذا هو الاهم - تعديله قليلا ليكون أكثر دقة في المنطقة الجغرافية التي تقع بها هذه الدولة..... فأي البسويد عالمي يكون أحسن تقدير لحجم و شكل الكرة الارضية في معظم أنحاؤها ، أي أن دقته ربما تختلف قليلا من مكان لاخر. لذلك عندما تختار دولة البسويد معين فأنها تجري عليه بعض التعديلات (ما يطلق عليه Laplace Station Conditions) ليناسبها بأحسن صورة حتي لو ساءت دقته في باقي مناطق العالم. وهنا يتغير الاسم بدلا من "البسويد" الي "مرجع وطني" أو Local Datum .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيل دكتور جمعة كم انت مبدع بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامة


----------



## د احمد بكر (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير دكنور جمعة وكتب هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gouda_whdan (12 فبراير 2009)

اخ حسام بالاضافة الى شرح الدكتور جمعة يمكنك استخدام برنامج geo -calc
لتحويل الاحداثيات من zone 38 الى zone 37 بشرط ان تكون الzones متجاورة حيث يقوم البرنامج بتثبيت نقطة الاصل فى الzone المراد التحويل اليها ويحسب احداثيات الzone الثانية بالنسبة للاولى


----------



## حسام يونس (12 فبراير 2009)

وبارك الله فيك يا د/جمعه 
دائما متألق افادتنا كتير والله مشكور
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعة


----------



## احمد شواني (20 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد انا عندي كونترول بوينت ماخوذ بتقنية جي بي اس ولكن لاليس لدي جهاز جي بي اس فكيف استعمل جهاز توتال ستيشن للرفع والتوقيع اعتمادا علي هذه النقاط افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

